# How To Do Nails Like This?



## _tiffany (Nov 28, 2010)

Does anyone know the technique to do nails like this picture below?





  	Thanks in advance!


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 28, 2010)

That's not a technique.  It's a flakie polish (e.g. Sally Hansen Hidden Treasures, Nfu-Oh, etc.).


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 3, 2010)

As Curly said, flakies! It's worn over a coat of black polish in this picture.
  	The most widely known brand is Nfu-oh.





  	Here's another variation





	Hope this helps!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey! I'm wearing that first nail today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My first flakie... Nubar 2010 over Wet & Wild Creme Black. Can't wait to grab a couple Nfu-ohs


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 10, 2010)

yeah i love flakies! i like nubar 2010 and i use it over darker bases for an awesome effect!


----------



## LivingFire (Dec 10, 2010)

Other potentially well (ish) known brands for it, at least in the UK, are GOSH rainbow and the less well known but more easily acquired Andrea Fullerton "Gemstone Overcoat" (the latter is from Superdrug) 

  	Another awesome tip for these types of topcoat is to try them with matte over them. Ideally, on a dark colour - on a forum i'm on, one girl has really popularised the dark blue, flakies, matte mani. Black as a base would also rock that look!

  	I recently went kinda the opposite way though and wore a creamy white (MAC HK Vestral White, for the record), topped with the flakies and seche'd. It looked like glistening, sparkling snow!


----------



## _tiffany (Dec 11, 2010)

Oooooh, wow.  I've never heard of that before.  Cool, thanks everybody!


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 27, 2010)

where do you buy these?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 27, 2010)

hannahchristine said:


> where do you buy these?



 If you live in the U.S., you can get Nubar polishes directly from them, at www.bynubar.com
for Nfu-oh polishes, try www.fabuloustreet.com; you can also got to ebay  for either brand (which, in my opinion you get a better deal on Nubar).


----------

